# Moving to Louisville Kentucky



## Enaykudisi (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm planning to relocate to Louisville in a few months and was wondering if anyone had any recommendations on vets and shops or other things related to amphibian, reptile, or bug keeping? 

Relative to where I've been living, Louisville is a pretty big city, so I'm stoked to see all the things!


----------



## John J M (Jul 30, 2021)

I used to live there about 5 yrs ago. Nice city. Hope you enjoy it.


----------

